# To mud or not to mud?



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I just recieved my new finisher blind and I'm reading where it says to mud the thing. It's the advantage camo pattern and the problem is I'm hunting in the am. and as crazy as it sounds the soil where i live is red clay, and thirty miles away, where I hunt, it's brown. Do I really have to mud this thing tonight means a 45 minute drive to get dirt!
THANKS


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I would mud it and then take a broom and sweep it off and then you will have a dull flat finish. The fabric is kinda shiney out of the box.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

like greenhead said, the mudding is to dull the finish. it also helps the blind to blend in better with the surrounding ground.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

yeh as ryan said you should definatly mud your blind no matter what.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I haven't mudded my blind I don't think it matters unless you are in a plowed field. Well now that I think about it I think I will because it will blend in a corn field better.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

The glare is something that really has to be cut down on, so that is why you mud you blind. To many hunter have not mudded there blind and the glare makes that birds flare.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't think a blind would glare because if you pack it full of corn or whatever you are hunting in.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

You are correct, but if even a little is uncovered and the blind is not mudded there is a chance that the birds will flare and that is just one less flock that you will miss out on because you wanted to skip on on half an hour of work.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

UV reflection seems to be the hot topic on some other forms. While I am not sure I buy that idea, I have read where a number of hunters have simply sprayed the blinds down with UV BLOCK and not mudded them and had no trouble even on educated birds.

The advice I have seen is to use the waterproof UV then mud and brush to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I'll be purchasing a Gooseview X-terminator shortly and was wondering the same thing. I know you need to mud them, but I was wondering what the best technique is.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Goosepride,
It was a tuff decision to see that nice camo pattern in front of me and then rub mud all over it. But I listened to these guys and went for it. Mixed dirt and water in a pail and rubbed it on, let it dry and broomed it off. This morning I tried it for the first time and it was amazing, Shot my limit and bagged my second band! I actually then stayed in the blind and let other birds land around me just watching in awe as geese settled in with no hesitation. These blinds rule


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

cut 'em

Sounds like you had a great time! Can't wait until I get to give it a go!

Thanks for the tip on the mudding, I appreciate it!


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a finisher blind and used it all season with out mudding it and i dont plan on mudding it. I have the max 4 and if u conceal it right you dont need to mud it and never should. beacause the corn stalks creat more of a glare than ur blind ever will.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

the best way to do it is with a broom and a bucket. The first blind i mudded i used a paint brush and it took me a long time. Switched to the broom method with the other couple of blinds and it went way quicker. Don't listen to these guys telling you not to mud your blind, that is ridiculous talk. The only thing mudding does is improve your chances and give you a better tool. Why spend money on a blind and not get it prepared to use in the field, might as well have bought a piece of foam and covered yourself in corn stalks.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Ya know I mudded my blind and it worked great, but , do you mud your camo clothing before wearing them in the feild? I never did and shot many a limit.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

mud your blind, there is always a sheen that is gonna show up on the cordura fabric that they are made of. If it didn't make a big difference i don't think they would tell you to do it in the directions. Yeah it was an expensive investment but what is worse missing that one chance at a flock of birds or your blind looking clean?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

cut'em said:


> Ya know I mudded my blind and it worked great, but , do you mud your camo clothing before wearing them in the feild? I never did and shot many a limit.


obviously your better than everyone, wake up a little bit :withstupid: :idiot:


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

870xprs, did anywhere in that quote say I was better than you or anyone else for that matter I was simply making a point about camo. Maybe it was the part about shooting many a limit? I'm sure all of us here have shot many limits Try spending as much time in the field as you do reading between the lines, and you to, may someday get a limit


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

your knowledge exceeds us all, thanks for the advice, i'll work on it :withstupid:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

take it easy kids.

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i was just messin, to much booze the last few days, made me cranky


----------

